# Control arm/ball joint application



## lowmileage (May 30, 2002)

I'm doing front ball joints and thought I'd make it easier on myself by ordering the whole control arm with the BJ thru Rock Auto. Are all model '91 Sentra control arms the same whether or not it's an SE-R, XE, GXE etc. Rock Auto is showing the same part # for all models which I thought strange. The Beck website doesn't even show a '91 SE-R model and they are incorrectly showing the choice of the SR20DE engine in models other than the SE-R. Their customer service was no help. Thanks, Fred


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

lowmileage said:


> I'm doing front ball joints and thought I'd make it easier on myself by ordering the whole control arm with the BJ thru Rock Auto. Are all model '91 Sentra control arms the same whether or not it's an SE-R, XE, GXE etc. Rock Auto is showing the same part # for all models which I thought strange. The Beck website doesn't even show a '91 SE-R model and they are incorrectly showing the choice of the SR20DE engine in models other than the SE-R. Their customer service was no help. Thanks, Fred


The control arms should be the same across the board for B13s built for the US market. Any B13 control arm, regardless of trim, should fit.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Generally the only difference between control arms will be the bushings. on the Maxima applications, they do indeed have different part numbers from Nissan for the control arm, but only because the bushings are pressed into them. The arms themselves are the same, but the SE models and manual trans models have stiffer bushings than the GXE or GLE.


----------

